#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  structural flange design

## fredflintstome

where can i find the EN design formula for circular structural bolted flange design. Circular flange is part of a vertical circular column subject to compression and mainly bending loads.

See More: structural flange design

----------


## fredflintstome

How to structural flange design to the new European steel code. Not a pressure flange but a structural circular flange.

----------


## fredflintstome

I am looking for this book-out of print
"Design of steel bins for storage of bulk solids / Edwin H. Gaylord"

----------


## anaamikaa

why deviate from the topic

----------

